# Article on new research into causes of endometriosis



## MrDarcy (Aug 9, 2007)

http://www.liv.ac.uk/news/press_releases/2008/08/endometriosis.htm


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

It doesn't say, but I wonder if any of this research was done in conjunction with Liverpool Women's Hospital?? 

It also begs the question that if the cause of endo may be related to a chromosomal abnormality (or malfunction) - then is it hereditary??

My Mum didn't appear to have the problems I have (and conceived 2 children with relative ease) but it is something I have thought a lot about now that I know I am having a girl...

Karen x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Thank you Darce. 

I don't know if it's because I am tired or not but I had a bit of trouble wrapping my brain around the science. 
not sure if it's good news or not really. It's not offering much in the way of possible cure or help but, would be nice to understand why it happened to me. 

C~x


----------

